
White students undergo 'deconstructing whiteness' program Northwestern Univ - eplanit
http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/26279/
======
ZeroGravitas
"undergo" is a strange choice of word for an optional class.

 _undergo: experience or be subjected to (something, typically something
unpleasant or arduous)._

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
This site does not look like an unbiased source.

~~~
killface
I mean, look at their byline... "Original. Student Reported. Your Daily Dose
of _Right_ -Minded News and Commentary From Across the Nation"

They emphasize "Right" which basically means it's just another conservative
rag. And then this article fits there quite nicely.

------
michaelbuddy
Northwestern is a communication / journalism school. Unfortunately for their
students they will be entering a climate where they will have skills that are
marketable but only for low pay. And their lack of a balanced point of view
means they will be overlooked by a lot of well-paying organizations.

What a waste of tuition / donation money on something that's inherently
harmful and not at all a good use of time or brain power. That's ok, a few
years from now, universities will lose enough enrollment they will be forced
to change from competition with education opportunities that help people with
applicable skills.

~~~
cafard
Gee, the one person I know of my age who went there got a degree in electrical
engineering. His pay was pretty good right out of school.

